# Wood Fence Gates



## BenJoeM (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello all,

First of all can I say thanks in advance! The DIY Chatroom has always been amazing to help me with my little projects.

I am installing a Cedar Privacy fence in my back yard. I am using Pressure treated wood fence posts 4x4x8. and Pressure-Treated wood for the railings. I am installing three railings to insure they are secure. The fence is 6 feet tall. My soil is a thick red clay. So I am digging 2 1/2 down and putting 6 inches of gravel then putting in 2 feet of concrete to secure the posts. Then treated cedar wood for the slats. Things are going very smoothly. Except for I am stuck on one area of the fence. I can't seem to find types or suggestions anywhere.

On the north side of my house I have a 12 foot opening leading to the back yard. I want to put a fence and gate in this spot. My original thought was to come in 2 feet on each side with fencing, then add an 8 foot double door (so two 4 feet doors) gate. This way I could get a truck or something back there if I ever needed to do so.

A simple 4 foot gate I know how to do. I have on on the south side of my house already. But this double door, I am at a loss. My questions are:

What things should I do to make sure the door will not fall apart with the weight? Is two 4 feet gates too big or too heavy? Should I instead come in 4 feet from one side and then do the gate to make it stronger? Should I pour a small cement pad on the ground for locking pin? 

I hope my question makes sense? If I need to give more info I will.

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.buildeazy.com/gate.html

Somebody built my junk fence with big, heavy 6' gates. Everything is still standing. These have two 2x4's vertical and two horizontal, no middle board and no diagonal, but they have metal 45 degree brackets on the corners. The structure itself is also supported by the planks, so my worries would be the material quality, posts and postholes, and ultimately - THE HINGES.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

My neighbor has something similar to what you want to do. His gate is supported by 2x4's along all sides of the gate panel, as well as one vertical. He also has a wheel on each door (at the bottom corner - so when the gate s closed the wheels are together). This makes it easier to open the gate, and gives support to the gate panel. I believe his wheels are on a spring so they move with the ground, but I've never closely inspected it so I'm not sure.


----------



## BenJoeM (Oct 17, 2008)

Well thanks for the replies,

I found out some new info that I think will work for the most part. I am still working on the best way to lock the gate. But what has been suggested (Correct if I am wrong) but since I am coming in 2 feet with the fence before I start the gate, that will help to hold the post in place. Then it was suggested I place a bridge connecting the two posts for the double door gate. This would just be a 2x4 a few inches below the ground connected two the posts. Then in the end just make sure you have quality hinges. I am afraid if I just poor a cement pad for the locking pin after time the cement pad will move and then it would just be off. Since this is something I can add later, I will just go with a latch for now.

Thanks again for the help.

More Ideas are welcome and pictures will follow.


----------

